# Any guesses how much longer?



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Seems like her belly has dropped. I check her ligaments every day and they seem to have disappeared about 3 days ago. But still no babies. I'm excited for pumpkin to be a momma. No idea in need date


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

*due date


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder could fill more.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is sure sunken in.

Are you checking for her ligs properly?
If they are gone, it seems odd she hasn't kidded yet.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Seems like her belly has dropped. I check her ligaments every day and they seem to have disappeared about 3 days ago. But still no babies. I'm excited for pumpkin to be a momma. No idea in need date
> View attachment 185841
> View attachment 185843
> View attachment 185845


When those ligs are gone they usually hold those tails funny. Like more to the side. I have not had one who had lost ligs and could hold the tail up like that.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I can't feel the pencil like ligaments that I felt about five days ago. My finger and thumb can pretty much touch around her tail head


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

around her tail looks more sunken into me. Am I just imagining things because I'm excited? Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The pencil feeling things are on each side of her tail. Push down with your finger to feel for them there, has nothing to do with fingers going all the way around.

Her udder isn't tight looking yet. 
But that isn't always a tall tail sign.
But with most it gets super tight.

Definitely getting there, but not quite ready yet.

Has she had any discharge? 
You would see more of that when she gets closer. 
Amber long clear tube like discharge means she is in going to kid.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They cannot function with ligaments gone for more than 24 hours. They're essential to their anatomy and holding things together back there. 

Generally, when it's suspected they are gone, but they aren't, they are way down laying on the thurls. Many people have the wrong assumption that they're only up by the tail and when they are gone, that you can feel around the tail, that's incorrect. They feel just like 2 pencils as described. As the pregnancy progresses they will spread apart and lower themselves. Slowly softening in the process. There is a distinct mushy feeling, tail set, and tailhead placement, when they are truly gone. 

I had a doe that dropped and was hollowed at the tailhead a bit for a few days, maybe a week, before actually losing her lig, doubling her udder, and kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank you all so much for the input. It really helps


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I keep reading on different sites that the tail head would be raised and the sides look hollow around the tail when they r about to kid. Anyone with any experience notice either of those two things in this pic?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I keep reading on different sites that the tail head would be raised and the sides look hollow around the tail when they r about to kid. Anyone with any experience notice either of those two things in this pic?
> View attachment 185899


What changes in her udder are there?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

It seems fuller but not tight and shiny. I can’t remember how her udder looked last time right before she kidded.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would guess her udder blows up tomorrow and she delivers late tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

That would totally make my day! Lol I have been spending more time in the barn these days just to get away from the kids. It’s been a long few months


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

@MidnightRavenFarm how is pumpkin today?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Goataddict said:


> @MidnightRavenFarm how is pumpkin today?


It looks like she might be having a little bit of discharge. It's causing straw to stick to her "lady bits"


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Adorable kids is in the evening, don't keep us waiting pumpkin


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I wonder if I can bribe her with some animal crackers to release the hostages lol


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I wonder if I can bribe her with some animal crackers to release the hostages lol


Maybe, she will keep you waiting until you least expect it.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I only leave the farm twice a month to get feed and groceries. Knowing my luck, she will have them on one of the two days I’m not home


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I only leave the farm twice a month to get feed and groceries. Knowing my luck, she will have them on one of the two days I'm not home


Hopefully it will an easy kidding our maybe she will spare you this time.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Last time her first baby was still born and she had a hard time getting him out. After about 30 minutes of her making no progress I had helped her.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Last time her first baby was still born and she had a hard time getting him out. After about 30 minutes of her making no progress I had helped her.


Maybe is just as a FF.

Maybe you could have someone do the shopping so you could watch since she had a hard time.

@NigerianDwarfOwner707 do you have a tips for an easier birth.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

All my family lives in the city, hours away. I would hate to leave my 15 year alone for her to deal with if there were problems. And my husband refuses to do the grocery shopping lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no! She will definitely be going on the day you go shopping. Before kidding I do insane shopping, enough to last until it’s over. I explain to the kids that this is all we get for X long, when it’s gone we live off the eggs from the chickens lol 
How far away is town for you?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Its called goat code and "SIRPRISE"


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Its called goat code and "SIRPRISE"


:up::nod:

They will drive you crazy waiting. Ugh that Doe code it could drive someone crazy (headsmash)


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am sure it is very frustrating. But the rewards


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

o


Tanya said:


> I am sure it is very frustrating. But the rewards


 Yep and cuteness and fun they bring makes it all worth it.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh no! She will definitely be going on the day you go shopping. Before kidding I do insane shopping, enough to last until it's over. I explain to the kids that this is all we get for X long, when it's gone we live off the eggs from the chickens lol
> How far away is town for you?


The closest Town is about a 40 minute drive


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> The closest Town is about a 40 minute drive


Stock up on groceries, so you can have excess


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I usually get two weeks of groceries at a time. But bored kids at home think they need to eat everything as soon as I stock the pantry


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Pumpkin is still holding on to those babies. But I got a pretty picture on my walk back from the barn


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oooooh looks like there’s a pot of gold over there! Lol! Very pretty picture!!!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Pumpkin is still holding on to those babies. But I got a pretty picture on my walk back from the barn
> View attachment 185953


Its beautiful


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Boers4ever said:


> Oooooh looks like there's a pot of gold over there! Lol! Very pretty picture!!!


I would settle for a pot of baby goats lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I would settle for a pot of baby goats lol


Those are fun to find


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I named my first kid of the year Patience because I waited on her mama for two months before she kidded. I didn’t know when she was bred but I just knew it was going to be any minute!! I put her in the kidding stall because she was going to kid that night. That turned into the night after, and then night after and so forth for two whole months. It nearly killed me!!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

She has a slight milkish color discharge right now


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh. Could it be?


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

How is pumpkin now, any adorable babies now. Please Yes.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Nothing yet. Gonna do some dishes and head back to the barn to sit with her for a while. I will post pictures once she kids


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Sure thing, don't be surprised if she kids when doing the dishes or in the night, they like to suprise us. Please do post pictures when kids and hopefully that will be soon.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

. She's still holding on. Is there any truth to goats going into labor during bad weather? Lol I'm under a severe thunderstorm warning and hoping it convinces her to release her greedy hold on those babies that I can't wait to see lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes! Barometric changes can certainly impact delivery time near term


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

:bonkdoh)(headsmash)mg:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Any babies yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Any adorable pot of babies at the end of the rainbow yet.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Still no babies. She seems restless but nothing major happening yet


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Restless is good


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I’m so curious how many she has in there. Last time she had three, but one was stillborn


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Goat angels will be there. Just be with her and try to help. She will do vood


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

:up::nod:


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Babies?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

It’s almost 8 am. I went to feed the goats their hay and pumpkin didn’t get up and run to the food like she usually does. She’s laying down a lot and making this soft like “hmmm” noise


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh oooh oooh. Are there babies yet?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Nothing yet. Just some soft grunting and humming. Dazed look in her eyes.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Looks like today’s the day!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Come on pumpkin don't keep your fans waiting.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

No pushing yet. But a lot of teeth grinding and looking miserable. She keeps resting her head against the wall of the barn


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How about discharge? Standing and stretching then laying? 

Fingers crossed for an easy-peasy delivery of twin does!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What type of buck is she bred to?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

He’s a Nigerian dwarf mix. He has blue eyes and he’s polled


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

No discharge yet. She’s laying down a lot. When she stands she kind of arches her back. I think she’s gonna make me wait all day lol


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Hoping she has a safe delivery.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

How is she now? Things can happen fast.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am sending prayers for a problem free delivery


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like pre-labor. 

Happy kidding.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

How is she now. Twin doelings please pumpkin.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

How long can pre labor last? There’s no change. She still doesn’t wanna eat much and just wants to lay down and be left alone lol


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

about 12 hours
This process usually lasts *about 12 hours* for goats that are kidding for the first time, but every goat is different. During this stage the goat will be restless. She may look at her side, like she can't figure out what is going on. She may lick herself, or even you.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Goataddict said:


> about 12 hours
> This process usually lasts *about 12 hours* for goats that are kidding for the first time, but every goat is different. During this stage the goat will be restless. She may look at her side, like she can't figure out what is going on. She may lick herself, or even you.


From dummies


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank u! I’m so anxious and worried. I have the barn door open so she can walk around and maybe see if that helps things progress. But the rest of the herd are fenced in so they can’t get to her


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Thank u! I'm so anxious and worried. I have the barn door open so she can walk around and maybe see if that helps things progress. But the rest of the herd are fenced in so they can't get to her


You do need to make sure she is getting up and moving around.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

She’s up and walking and eating hay. I think she just wanted to get me all excited


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Crossing my fingers for ya


----------



## Steven Beckstead (Aug 3, 2020)

Her udder could fill more. Just try and milk her a little to get some milk to come through. As far as her lady bits go, it’s definitely dialating which is good. My Guess is within the next 36 hours at most. Be sure to be checking on her every 30 minutes. DO NOT BE IN THE PEN WITH HER WAITING FOR BABIES. Goats are prey animals, so they can hold in labor, it’s instinct. Through out the next day or so she should be getting very restless walking around and having small bleats, breathing heavy, and see her stomach moving infront of hip bones. I don’t think she will be having any more than two, she’s not very big in the stomach in width. She’s dropped, in the stomach. Babies have a higher chance of coming out breach if the Stomach drops. Keep me posted. Good luck goat birth is so amazing.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Babies yet? Please Pumpkin!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My goats allow me to be with them when they are kidding. 

If they trust you, they will allow you near.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Babies yet?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

No babies yet


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

come on pumpkin. Those babies must come soon. We need to see them urgently.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Hope babies come soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> No babies yet


Does she have goo? Regular contractions? It has almost been 24 hours now. I would start being worried. :/


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

No goo and it doesn’t look like she’s contracting


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I haven’t seen “streaming” yet


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Keep hoping. Pumpkin will drive you crazy before the day is finished


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

My daughter and I are in the barn and my son locked it from the outside so we are stuck in here lol. My son will be the death of me one day haha


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Part of my worries brain is like a tiny little voice telling me maybe it’s a pseudo pregnancy. I tried to listen with a stethoscope and I can hear a fast heartbeat in her lower stomach near her udder. I’m not sure if it’s a fetus heartbeat or hers.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> My daughter and I are in the barn and my son locked it from the outside so we are stuck in here lol. My son will be the death of me one day haha


Hahahahha! When we built our new barn i did that to myself.... three times in one day! That very night after dark with no electric up there my wonderful hubby was puttin in my escape hatches. Lol!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> Hahahahha! When we built our new barn i did that to myself.... three times in one day! That very night after dark with no electric up there my wonderful hubby was puttin in my escape hatches. Lol!


My coop door once closed behind me and the latch fell down so I couldn't open it from the inside. I had to crawl through the little chicken door. My hips and my butt caused me to get stuck for almost an hour. Lol


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Any babies yet?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Part of my worries brain is like a tiny little voice telling me maybe it's a pseudo pregnancy. I tried to listen with a stethoscope and I can hear a fast heartbeat in her lower stomach near her udder. I'm not sure if it's a fetus heartbeat or hers.


Kids?


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Any babies.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Not yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:squish:


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

:up::nod:

A hug will make you feel better.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

No kids?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Tanya said:


> No kids?


No. She's been walking around and eating like she doesn't mind holding those babies in lol


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I can't tell if her udder looks bigger and her teats are more angled, or if I'm just seeing what I wanna see lol


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

How is she?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Boers4ever said:


> How is she?


She's acting fine. Tired of me hanging around I'm sure lol


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Two blue eyed boys!!!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Cuties


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Thank you pumpkin. The babies look adorable :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

The first one looks like he has a crescent shape on his head lol my heart is so full!!!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Well done Pumpkin. Excellent job. They are so adorable


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Please keep the pictures coming we love the bucklings.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

The little ones make me think they could be characters in a Harry Potter movie


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Tanya said:


> The little ones make me think they could be characters in a Harry Potter movie


Lol! I thought the same thing. 
Cutie pies!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Friday night cuddles!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Watch out. Or you will kiss your heart goodby! They are arorable! [email protected]


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Watch out. Or you will kiss your heart goodby! They are arorable! [email protected]


I would totally keep him if I could and turn him into a wether. But I'm pretty sure if I ask joe, he will commit me to rehab for goat addiction


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Congratulations! Great job Pumpkin! They are soooo adorable! 
Can you tell if either kid is polled yet? They look so sweet! 
:inlove:


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I can’t tell yet. Nothing is coming up but they are still so young. Baby goats are the best lol


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

So true they are the best


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Baby goats are the best lol


:up::nod:


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

So my doe Crescent has been developing a small udder and a slight belly. I thought we had a way to go still. Surprise!!!! A little baby girl waiting in the barn next to momma Crescent!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

:inlove:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw mommy.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Congratulations! She is adorable! How is Crescent doing? Is the doeling nursing ok?
Don’t forget to add her to the 2020 kidding Talley. We need more girls!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Crescent has this sweet loveable personality. She makes such a great mommy too. Baby is nursing great. But her udder doesn’t have that full tight appearance? Her last kidding she didn’t either. Is that something to worry about?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I’m able to get milk out of her so I know she’s producing


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congratulations! Such a cutie!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If her milk is OK, she will only produce for the amount of kids she has. For multiples you will see more volume.

If the kid(s) are getting enough, I wouldn't worry.
Full tummies and growing. 

You don't want her over producing.

If she isn't giving enough, you can increase grain and alfalfa slowly.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> If her milk is OK, she will only produce for the amount of kids she has. For multiples you will see more volume.
> 
> If the kid(s) are getting enough, I wouldn't worry.
> Full tummies and growing.
> ...


Thank u so much


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> If her milk is OK, she will only produce for the amount of kids she has. For multiples you will see more volume.
> 
> If the kid(s) are getting enough, I wouldn't worry.
> Full tummies and growing.
> ...


Heyyy can I pick your brain


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes


----------

